# Грыжа  диска L4-L5. Помогите с лечением



## Анна2020 (12 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Анна. 31 год, 174 рост, вес 70. Проблемы со спиной уже лет 5—6. Последнее обострение— 26 декабря. Заболела спина, 27 декабря боль опустилась ниже, куда- то в область тазобедренного сустава. Ушла на больничный, сделала мрт— грыжа L4L5. Лечилась— укол ксефокама, 5 уколов мидокальма,5 уколов комбилипена. Боль в спине и бедре прошла за 2 дня.Но начала болеть голени, и 1 января образовалась слабость в ноге— не могла стать на пятку правой ноги.На данный момент —  боли в спине нет, ноги поднимать могу, стопа не висит, чуть боль в голеностопе, но ходьбе не мешает. Нейрохирург рекомендует лечение в стационаре и скорей всего операцию.А я не хочу в стационар, и операцию боюсь(( Подскажите, можно побороться без операции?


----------



## Анна2020 (12 Янв 2019)

Не хочу в стационар. Капельницы, блокады - разве они нужны, если нет боли?


----------



## конст2013 (12 Янв 2019)

Анна2020 написал(а):


> Подскажите, можно побороться без операции?


Конечно можете  если нет боли и нарастания, можете пообщаться с доктором Зинчуком здесь на сайте у него есть опыт в лечении таких больных.


----------



## Анна2020 (12 Янв 2019)

@конст2013, спасибо ))


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Янв 2019)

Капельницы и уколы ненужны. 
Нужно срочно начать приём ингибиторов холинэстеразы  (препарата Ипидакрина).
В идеале  - пройти комплексное лечение у врача-мануального терапевта (вертеброневролога), владеющего мышечными техниками.


----------



## Анна2020 (12 Янв 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо большое, я так и думала. Просто в нейрохирургическом отделении лечение платное и операция платная. А к  мануальному терапевту записалась на 25 января.


----------



## Анна2020 (2 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте. Была у мануальщика, переделала Мрт, мануальщик отказал в лечении, сказал, что потом операцию делать будет поздно. Отправил к нейрохирургу на операцию, молодая, мол, потом уже на реабилитацию.Сказал,страдает корешокL 5.

Ну а я вышла на работу, работа на ногах, рабочий день не нормирован. Беспокоит, парез стопы, так и остался. Ну как, пальцы на ноге поднимаются, сжимаются, а сама стопа где то на см от пола. Ходьбе не особо то мешает.

Натяжение на голени, в мышцах присутствует, стопа на правой  ноге мерзнет, и еще прибавилась боль в большом пальце, ноющая, слабая. Если б не знала о грыжа— вообще бы значения боли не придавала. Пью нейромидин


----------



## конст2013 (2 Фев 2019)

@Анна2020, всё будет хорошо надо так думать. Заниматься лфк для стопы моя тема
Физио,лазертерапия,увт,электростимуляция мышц стопы.


----------



## Анна2020 (2 Фев 2019)

@конст2013, здравствуйте. Да страшно как то)) Все врачи, которых я прошла за операцию. ЛФК делаю. И перекос уже надоел, 3 года со мной. А Вы не оперировались? Как себя чувствуете?


----------



## конст2013 (2 Фев 2019)

Хорошо себя чувствую парез восстановился болей нету


----------



## Анна2020 (2 Фев 2019)

@конст2013, извините за назойливость, а обострений не было?  Грыжа у меня давно,  в мае 2018 полечилась, хорошо все было, скакала аки конь, а сейчас вот опять(( и теперь вот парез.  Онемений нет, болей собственно тоже.


----------



## конст2013 (2 Фев 2019)

@Анна2020, обострений тоже нету но здоровой образ жизни постояно тренажёрный зал,стадион


----------



## Анна2020 (2 Фев 2019)




----------



## Vikalene (2 Фев 2019)

@Анна2020, по опыту, нейромидин не пить, а колоть именно ипидакрин. Нейромидин пила почти год, а после ипидакрина сразу чувствовался результат.


----------



## Анна2020 (2 Фев 2019)

Спасибо. Тоже думала об уколах, но если честно, места живого нет на ягодицах. Особенно, после уколов комбилипена.


----------



## Анна2020 (27 Фев 2019)

Давно не писала. Сейчас препараты не принимаю. В отпуске. Прошла курс физио в поликлинике. Прошла курс иголок. Ну что, как была кривая, так и осталась.Зарядку по Ступину делаю, спина не болит( пока) . На пятках хожу, справа правда чуть хуже.


----------



## Sedna (4 Мар 2019)

@Анна2020, вы написали, что операция - платная, а почему? ОМС не работает? Или вы не из России?


----------

